# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  comodato d'uso?

## VERONICA_STVISALLI

potete spiegarmi come funziona il comodato d'uso grauito di un auto?
mi spiego, un mio cliente, per problemi di fermo amministrativo, non può mettersi in testa un auto...
è senza moglie e figli, solo, quindi ha un amico che sarebbe disposto a fare da prestanome.
come funziona?
entrambi hanno una ditta edile, la macchina è una stationwagon da lavoro, ma non autocarro....
chi deve pagare assicurazione e bollo? E' possibile, al mio cliente detrarsi i costi di benzina e assicurazione (ovviamente con le limitazioni del caso)?
Oppure ass. e bollo rimangono intestati al cedente che gli emette ricevuta come se fosse un noleggio?
aiutatemi!!!!

----------


## alfredo da roma

Il comodato è il contratto con cui il comodante consegna al comodatario una cosa mobile o un immobile affinché se ne serva per un tempo o per un uso determinato con l'obbligo di restituire la medesima cosa ricevuta (beni fungibili): in sostanza è un prestito. 
Il comodato è per natura gratuito.
Non trasferisce diritti reali ma essendo un contratto reale, bisogna consegnare la cosa per la fruizione
per ciò che ti serve in pratica devi sapere che l'effetto del contratto non è il trasferimento della proprietà del bene ovvero il trasferimento di un diritto reale sul bene stesso ma solo il trasferimento al comodatario del diritto personale di godimento 
Chi ha l'uso del bene ne sostiene i costi e perciò li deduce ma non tutti: la tassa di circolazione la pagherà il proprietario, l'assicurazione la pagherà il proprietario indicando chi altri la guida altrimenti non c'è copertura

----------


## VERONICA_STVISALLI

Ma se vieni fermato dalla polizia, e guidi la macchina di una persona che non è una tua parente cosa gli dici?
Occorre tirare fuori qualcosa di scritto..... O no....?
In sostanza devo fare un contrattino? 
Deve avere data certa?deve essere registrato?    

> il comodato è il contratto con cui il comodante consegna al comodatario una cosa mobile o un immobile affinché se ne serva per un tempo o per un uso determinato con l'obbligo di restituire la medesima cosa ricevuta (beni fungibili): In sostanza è un prestito. 
> Il comodato è per natura gratuito.
> Non trasferisce diritti reali ma essendo un contratto reale, bisogna consegnare la cosa per la fruizione
> per ciò che ti serve in pratica devi sapere che l'effetto del contratto non è il trasferimento della proprietà del bene ovvero il trasferimento di un diritto reale sul bene stesso ma solo il trasferimento al comodatario del diritto personale di godimento 
> chi ha l'uso del bene ne sostiene i costi e perciò li deduce ma non tutti: La tassa di circolazione la pagherà il proprietario, l'assicurazione la pagherà il proprietario indicando chi altri la guida altrimenti non c'è copertura

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ma se vieni fermato dalla polizia, e guidi la macchina di una persona che non è una tua parente cosa gli dici?
> Occorre tirare fuori qualcosa di scritto..... O no....?
> In sostanza devo fare un contrattino? 
> Deve avere data certa?deve essere registrato?

  la registrazione occorre in caso d'uso e si paga la quota fissa  168
non è quindi obbligatoria
la parentela non dà alcun diritto ed è come se guidassi l'auto di chiunque altro
Il contrattino devi farlo 
CONTRATTO DI COMODATO DUSO DI AUTOMOBILE  
Con la presente scrittura privata, fra i Sigg.:
 ____________________________________, nato/a a ___________________ il _______________ e residente in __________________________________________________  ______________n. ___, Codice fiscale: _________________, da qui in avanti chiamata COMODANTE 
 ____________________________________, nato/a a ___________________ il _______________ e residente in __________________________________________________  ______________n. ___, Codice fiscale: _________________, da qui in avanti chiamata COMODATARIO 
si conviene e si stipula quanto segue: 
1. Il comodante cede in comodato precario al comodatario, che accetta, il seguente bene:
autovettura __________________________ , targata __________________ . Si dà atto che lo stato di conservazione di detto bene è ottimo. 
2. Il comodatario si obbliga a custodire ed a conservare il bene oggetto del presente contratto con la diligenza del buon padre di famiglia. Egli non può servirsi di detto bene che per luso determinato dal presente contratto. 
3. Il comodatario non potrà concedere a terzi il godimento del bene oggetto del presente contratto o di una parte di esso. 
4. Il comodatario si obbliga a pagare le spese occorrenti alluso del bene oggetto del presente contrat-to, nonché le spese di ordinaria manutenzione. 
5. In caso di morte del comodante i suoi eredi potranno esigere limmediata restituzione del bene. In caso di morte del comodatario il comodante potrà esigere limmediata restituzione del bene. 
6. Competente a decidere in ordine alle controversie derivanti dal presente contratto sarà esclusivamente il Foro di ____________________________________. 
7. Le spese inerenti al presente contratto saranno carico al comodatario. 
8. Per quanto non espressamente disposto dal presente contratto si rinvia alle norme di legge. 
La presente scrittura privata, composta da nove articoli, viene redatta in tre originali, di cui uno per uso registrazione.   
Lì, _____________  
Firma COMONDANTE 						Firma COMODATARIO  
___________________ 					____________________

----------


## VERONICA_STVISALLI

ti ringrazio vivamente, ogni dubbio è tolto!
GRAZIE    

> la registrazione occorre in caso d'uso e si paga la quota fissa  168
> non è quindi obbligatoria
> la parentela non dà alcun diritto ed è come se guidassi l'auto di chiunque altro
> Il contrattino devi farlo 
> CONTRATTO DI COMODATO DUSO DI AUTOMOBILE  
> Con la presente scrittura privata, fra i Sigg.:
>  ____________________________________, nato/a a ___________________ il _______________ e residente in __________________________________________________  ______________n. ___, Codice fiscale: _________________, da qui in avanti chiamata COMODANTE 
>  ____________________________________, nato/a a ___________________ il _______________ e residente in __________________________________________________  ______________n. ___, Codice fiscale: _________________, da qui in avanti chiamata COMODATARIO 
> si conviene e si stipula quanto segue: 
> ...

----------


## martina_lb

Scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione.
Cosa vuol dire in caso d'uso?
Vi propongo un caso: persona con auto propria, apre una partita iva nel regime dei minimi vuole dedurre i costi dell'autoveicolo cosa deve fare?
Contratto di comodato (registrato oppure no?) cosa può scaricare? solo carburante o anche manutenzione, bollo e ass. nella perc. del 40%?
Oppure altra alternativa può essere ricevuta di vendita (senza fare passaggio di proprietà visto che è sempre lui) e piano di ammortamento dell'auto poi alla eventuale chiusura rivendita con emissione di fattura il tutto senza passaggi di proprietà?
Grazie
Ciao 
Martina.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione.
> Cosa vuol dire in caso d'uso?

   
Singifica che dovrà essere registrata solo in caso di uso, ossia in caso di contestazione, con conseguente necessità di farla valere in giudizio. 
ciao

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione.
> Cosa vuol dire in caso d'uso?
> Ciao 
> Martina.

  in diritto caso d'uso significa che se vuoi che il contratto dispieghi i suoi effetti occorre sottoporlo all'imposta di registro ed al conseguente deposito c/o l'AdE acquisendo data certa opponibile. 
per tali contratti l'imposta di bollo non deve essere corrisposta al momento in cui gli stessi sono redatti, ma solo quando siano sottoposti alla formalità della registrazione 
Nel caso del comodato dell'auto se vuoi utilizzare ai fini fiscali l'auto devi registrare il contratto e solodalla data successiva varranno gli effetti del contratto stesso opponibile all'agenzia delle entrate ed ai terzi, altrimenti è una scrittura privata senza significato e senza data certa.  :Smile:

----------

